# Quick - do 4 wheelers have titles ?



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

I have an older model of Kawasaki 4 wheeler, do they require a Title ?

Quick replys will all get green...

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

nope


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I bought a 02 Honda brand new and yes I have a title. I own two more without titles.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

*State Laws*: 

All ATV owners must apply for a title before selling or disposing of their ATV.
All ATVs operated on public property must be registered, renewing registration once every year.
No passengers are allowed at any time while the ATV is on public lands, unless the ATV is designed to carry a passenger.
ATV use on public streets is prohibited, except to cross these roads or for agricultural purposes.
All operators under 14 must be accompanied by a parent or guardian.
While on public lands, all operators must have a safety certificate or be with a parent who has obtained a safety certificate.
ATVs shall not be operated from


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

yes. rs


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a 94 Kawasaki...

I believe a bill of sale is all that is required...anyone agree ?


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

I have the owners book wtih the model number or registration number...I have it shown in my add in the Hunting discussion message board...

This comes strait from online...showing the numbers...pretty safe I think...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Probably so, but they do have titles and it is registered, I have a '98 Bayou and it has a title. rs


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

912SS what are you doing with the extra bikes, parts ?

I hate to part with mine but is no longer needed...just taking up space...


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

well I guess I was wrong shows you how long its been since I bought a new 4 wheeler


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

08 yamaha big bear and yes it has a title


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I used to have a Honda and a Yamaha and both of them had titles.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought a Polaris from a fellow 2 cooler about a month ago and he had the title and I am having it put in my name.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a 83 kaw no title.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Trout-deluxe said:


> 912SS what are you doing with the extra bikes, parts ?
> 
> I hate to part with mine but is no longer needed...just taking up space...


No extra parts. All three are running and we ride'um. This got me thinking. So I started digging. I have titles on two of them. the other one I bought from a very good friend that bought it new. Guess I better hit him up for it. The state of Texas say's you have to have a title before you can sell one.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have one


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

all of them have a title, its no big deal if you buy one without, someone just the lost the title, but i would run the vin throught the dmv befor purchasing one without a title though, because someone might have bought it new through financing and never finished paying it off and legaly the bank still owns it and can take it away if they find it plus it can also be stolen.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I read somewhere a while back that a title for an ATV is not a legal requirement unless it is sold. The same article said that ATV thefts are so common, partly _because_ of that fact-that not everyone has them titled. If I were to buy one, I would _definitely_ have it titled.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

No i dont think so. i have one for my polaris but the last one had a bill of sale.


----------



## trophyhunter01 (Jun 20, 2008)

yes, they have titles..I purchased a used one and it took while to find one with the title and asked Montgomery County tax/title office and they said you should have a blue title just like a car. All they can tell you if you have the VIN is what you ask them...if no title you can't prove you own and if you buy one without it can be stolen or loan not paid off and not really yours...it is a strange market....I have seen ones on other websites as bank repos but sold with out title???


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

A guy at work has a friend that steals atv's and sells them. He just bought two 2010 Kawasaki's for 2000 each.


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

***??


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

IceColdTexan said:


> A guy at work has a friend that steals atv's and sells them. He just bought two 2010 Kawasaki's for 2000 each.


You should post his name and number so the rest of us can find him.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Grif-fin said:


> You should post his name and number so the rest of us can find him.


LOL!! That's gonna happen.:spineyes:


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I would not buy one without a title.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

uncle dave said:


> I would not buy one without a title.


X2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

TX DPS has a 4wheeler task force that has stopped my buds way down south and asked for "proof of ownership" , prob. not a bad idea to at least carry a copy in the glove box


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Just got one Sunday title not in yet bought from and individual who won it in a raffle, but on another note the wife asked on the way home "do we need insurance on the four wheeler?" I don't know what's the deal on this? Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

My 93 and 94 Polaris both came with titles and I bought them used.... The new 07 one did as well


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Better Get It*

page 3 above I believe some states (WY for example) require proof of ownership via title if asked for. I took a copy of my title (94 Yam) to WY when I hunted there 2 years ago.

This "thief" mentioned on page 2, wonder if he is the Trinity River Bandit we hear so much about? That boy is living on a short fuse.


----------

